# sensitive back



## hunteress (16 November 2012)

My boy has always had a sensitive back saddle fine (Butet) thin numnah but he still gets white marks and now under his girth which is a comfort girth he's 14 now hunts twice a week sometimes once to give him rest he's not hammered ! he did have a white mark on the top of his head where the bridle sits and his nose where the brow band sits when I got him ,so I think its just his skin. McTimony sees him every 3 months and lasers his back . I was clipping him tonight and his back wen't down when I wen't near his saddle patch he hasn't got much muscle there he is on top spec senior and this week we have put him on bute every other day as he was getting stiff think through Arthritus getting old !! wear and tear this has helped a lot so im hoping his back will start to build up muscle again and he's been compensating through his back for pain elsewear. Its a fine line to sort these things out when they getting older and to find anything that keeps them comfy,my vet says bute is the best for him. Also on another thread in vets some one said surgical spirit rubbed on his back would help anybody else do this I do know its and old hunting way ! what numnahs and girths do you use as well, many thanks for sticking this so far, well done.


----------



## Rully (20 November 2012)

This sounds very similar to one of my horses. He is a sensitive TB. I have a fitted well flocked saddle, thin numnah and a prolite pad (physio advised this absorbed/spread the impact better than a gel pad. When I'm not hunting he has a sheepskin numnah and girth sleeve. His bridle is a padded one (look at dressage comfort bridles).

Have you thoroughly had your vet check out where the initial pain might be? My horse has pain through his sacroiliac, and vet has advised injecting with cortisone. Maybe something to think about?


----------



## CrazyMare (22 November 2012)

I have one that rubs bald very easily. Shes 20 now, and still hunts semi regularly.

I use a leather Atherstone girth on her, with a Prolite half pad under her saddle. The Prolite has really helped her, and the shape of it doesn't rub, whereas a normal numnah/saddlecloth rubs her bald around the binding.

Her pad also has pockets for shims, so I can tweak as required.

Its not the neatest, but is the most effective. You can see it in this pic. I think it would look better on a bigger horse, with a bigger saddle!


----------



## gunnergundog (23 November 2012)

Muscles work in opposition; so, for every muscle that shortens, there's one that lengthens.  A lot of horses hollow when hunting, so if this applies, you may want to think about reversing that trend on the days that you're not hunting.

Soooo....hunting day, back muscles shorten, abdominals lengthen; non hunting days, work long and low so back muscles lengthen and abs shorten and lift.

My 22 year old still hunts once a fortnight despite arthritic hocks.


----------



## hunteress (24 November 2012)

gunnergundog said:



			Muscles work in opposition; so, for every muscle that shortens, there's one that lengthens.  A lot of horses hollow when hunting, so if this applies, you may want to think about reversing that trend on the days that you're not hunting.

Soooo....hunting day, back muscles shorten, abdominals lengthen; non hunting days, work long and low so back muscles lengthen and abs shorten and lift.

My 22 year old still hunts once a fortnight despite arthritic hocks. 

Click to expand...

Thank you will take this into consideration !! Half way through the day he do's put his head down and pulls through his back which is good.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (26 November 2012)

hunteress said:



			Also on another thread in vets some one said surgical spirit rubbed on his back would help anybody else do this I do know its and old hunting way !
		
Click to expand...

I use clear meths / surgical spirit lots! Excellent for toughening up skin and dealing with an fungal/bacterial conditions than can come with being hot and sweat for several hours.

Very cheap to try if it doesn't do anything but can be ver helpful.


----------



## Amymay (26 November 2012)

What kind of numnah are you using on his back, and does he have a saddle patch, or is it all clipped off?


----------



## ihatework (26 November 2012)

hunteress said:



			Thank you will take this into consideration !! Half way through the day he do's put his head down and pulls through his back which is good.
		
Click to expand...

I would hazard a guess that is possibly more through tiredness than correct use of muscles though (although prepared to be wrong!)
Gunnergun dog makes an excellent observation and suggestion about alternating hunting with long & low work inbetween.

It sounds to me like you are spot on with your diagnosis of thin/sensitive skinned combined with possible arthritic changes, subsequently making back sore.

In addition to your regular chiro, I'd look to use either prolite or good thick sheepskin under your saddle (you may need to consider having your saddle altered to accomodate this), nothing better than some good shock absorbsion. Also maybe consider a sheepskin liner for the girth.

Finally, while I'm not against low level bute in the slightest, do you think it might be worth trying to diagnose the arthritis too and having the affected joints injected, it may help make your horse considerably more comfortable.


----------

